# Frightening.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This is not a very good video, I haven't put it up because it is a sexual harrassment video but because of the comments below the video..


Sexual Harassment on the Streets of Cairo - Video


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> This is not a very good video, I haven't put it up because it is a sexual harrassment video but because of the comments below the video..
> 
> 
> Sexual Harassment on the Streets of Cairo - Video


trolls waiting for another poster to take the bait? I'm not saying there aren't people who think that way in the streets, I mean I remember we had someone on this very forum telling a similar story not long ago


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> trolls waiting for another poster to take the bait? I'm not saying there aren't people who think that way in the streets, I mean I remember we had someone on this very forum telling a similar story not long ago




A similar story or the same point of view?

I can't think who it was.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> A similar story or the same point of view?
> 
> I can't think who it was.


Someone putting the onus on the women for not covering up, basically saying if you don't want to get harassed you must dress "decently"


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Someone putting the onus on the women for not covering up, basically saying if you don't want to get harassed you must dress "decently"




It is Christians doing it that disturbed me,

Sorry will rephrase that

The fact that they are blaming Christians disturbs me,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It is Christians doing it that disturbed me,
> 
> Sorry will rephrase that
> 
> The fact that they are blaming Christians disturbs me,


I noticed that. But bear in mind those posts are 2 years old now


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I noticed that. But bear in mind those posts are 2 years old now




I was aware how old the posts are but are you saying that these people would have a different view on Christians now?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I was aware how old the posts are but are you saying that these people would have a different view on Christians now?


The 2 comments that point a blaming finger at Christians are from the same poster, who admits he/she (I think it sounds like a guy) doesn't live in Egypt but in USA. Now, 2 years ago the mainstream media and official propaganda were in denial of the sexual harassment issue in this country. I may be wrong but I think only recently there has been any kind of acknowledgement by society at large and only now the government has issued new laws re this.

This may not change how people think of Christians, of course Christians will still be blamed for everything by some sectors.  But the right media coverage will make it more difficult to deny that this is a widespread issue. Freedom of expression, if it's properly used, can change people's perceptions and attitudes, eventually...


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

many forget that not so long ago in Alexandria girls 
were in bikinis in public beaches... 
were wearing short dresses.... 
were wearing t shirts with short sleeves...
were unveiled.. 

how come sexual harassment was less back then than it is today?

maybe it was because we had more Jews back then....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MensEtManus said:


> many forget that not so long ago in Alexandria girls
> were in bikinis in public beaches...
> were wearing short dresses....
> were wearing t shirts with short sleeves...
> ...




My boss used to tell me stories of life here in the 50/60s and how wonderful life was, I asked what happened and the answer was "They found religion"


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> My boss used to tell me stories of life here in the 50/60s and how wonderful life was, I asked what happened and the answer was "They found religion"


 I think they started to be more conservative in the 90's and of course in the last decade there has been a lot of muslim fundamentalism. Even looking at pictures of Doha (Qatar) in the 80's you could see local women wearing western short dresses, whilst nowadays they cover head to toe.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Seen many pics of my child grandmother in the 60's who was wearing the same kind of style of clothing as my own mother was in the same era. Mini skirts, dresses etc even the hairstyles beehives, combed up hair and so on! 

My father was in the army and spent sometime out in Saudi Arabia late 60s (I do not recall exactly where) and in the photos from then when my mum use to go out to see him she was again in all the typical 60s wear, she was not made to cover up. Her legs were bare and her arms too! 

Was an article on the BBC website last year about harrasment in the streets here towards women. The women who took part in it were from all different backgrounds etc and all saying the same from covered women to none covered women they've all suffered the harrasment. It don't make any difference.

Edit: I found the article. http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/7593765.stm


----------



## Ladylav (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah, frightening is right! It really doesn't matter how conservatively dressed you are, it's still an issue. 'As Islam ordered' crap is BS....I still can't get anyone to show me the place in the Koran where it is 'ordered.' Every time I ask for someone to show me 'where' it exists, they say someone told them, but the can't quote any passage or anything. The only part I noticed talks about covering cleavage, but dude that was how many years ago? And there was like tribal desert war fare and ish? For realz....I doubt any prophet meant that men should never consider progressing.....just sayin' Geez


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Whats needed is for these apparently " big strong men" to learn a bit of self discipline which I'm sure the koran must advocate????? Rather than be ruled by their genitals and behaving so weak willed!

Jo xxx


----------



## Ladylav (Mar 21, 2011)

jojo said:


> Whats needed is for these apparently " big strong men" to learn a bit of self discipline which I'm sure the koran must advocate????? Rather than be ruled by their genitals and behaving so weak willed!
> 
> Jo xxx


Mmhhmm, logic....gotta love it


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ladylav said:


> Mmhhmm, logic....gotta love it


Sorry, I know very little about the way things are in Egypt/muslim countries  It was the comment made about a man ******* in the street that caught my attention - how on earth can that be right or blamed on women or a religious problem? Thats got nowt to do with it, he's a pervert and needs locking up lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Karena (Nov 3, 2009)

You have only got to look at the old Egyptian films of the 50/60's to see how different life was then and also how clean Cairo was, its looks an entire different place these days. Its very sad to see how its declined.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Egypt too has many of its people outside. Some of them regularly make pilgrimage from other Arab countries to meet up with their brethren and talk about the school days and how the late 1890's elegant buildings now look like ghettos. And that the fun has gone out of Cairo with religion taking centre stage.

These Egyptian Nationals will vote for a true democracy, not an Islamic version. They know where the heart is and pushing back their educated women into the middle ages is not on their agenda.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

When a male harasses a female that's not completely covered, it's the female's taste of fashion's fault......Unless she's proved to be a Christian, then it's Copts' fault!

When a male harasses a female that's completely covered, he's a Copt that got no respect to the "Islamic traditions" (Even if he wasn't even a Copt! LOL! If he's proved to be a Muslim, then he's not a "true Muslim"!).

When a female of any "kind" responds to an idiot harassing/trying to harass her, it's her fault that she's born the way she is, and she's a sl*t cause she's "making a scene" out of "nothing"!

There are many scenarios for this, but it always been like that, Muslim "men" never harass females cause Islam respects "women"! And the Muslim ones who do aren't the one to be blamed! So it's not THAT frightening! It's just sick! uke:


----------

